# Does Depression Cause Weight Gain



## ugc25 (Feb 21, 2016)

can anxiety and depression increase weight ?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

ugc25 said:


> can anxiety and depression increase weight ?


Sort of, kind of.

I think everyone wants to feel like they are worth something. Depression takes that away, but we have a desire to feel loved, needed to some extent and wanted. We all need to feel like we are doing something worthwhile, contributing to the greater good of the world or just our little part of it. 

When depressed, whatever we do isn't perceived as worthwhile, even when it is. We have a distorted view of our life and everything that happens seems to be negative, even when there is some positive. 

This all leads to a desire or need to sleep more, do less so we can't negatively affect the world we live in and our own perceptions further.

Some foods, mostly the ones with higher calories or caffeine and sugar or cocoa, will cause our glands to produce chemicals that make us feel a little better for a short period of time. We want that so badly, that we increase that intake to make up for the feelings of worthlessness. 

We don't want to exercise because we just don't or can't see the value when we believe almost everything we attempt turns out negatively. 

Increased calorie intake tends to ward off those feelings and the cycle continues. It's a vicious circle.

So, very simply put, depression can cause weight gain. In a way, sort of kinda.


----------

